# Subcontractor hourly rates



## nickacf7

What should I be getting paid per hour as a subcontractor? The truck I run is an 05 ford f350 with one year old 8'2" boss v blade. Also thinking about getting a back blade, what would that add to the rate. Any ideas?


----------



## nickacf7

Oh, This will be my 3rd year plowing and I have to pay for my own fuel and insurance. Plowing all commercail lots.


----------



## Matson Snow

nickacf7;1122453 said:


> What should I be getting paid per hour as a subcontractor? The truck I run is an 05 ford f350 with one year old 8'2" boss v blade. Also thinking about getting a back blade, what would that add to the rate. Any ideas?


I would suggest talking to some contractors and companys in your area...Its tough giving out rates..Its all local...What they are paying in Detroit is not what they are paying in Zeeland....payup


----------



## nickacf7

Yeah, from what i've read rates vary from place to place. Just trying to get a ballpark number, Maybe someone from my area will chime in.


----------



## hydro_37

$50 to $75 an hour


----------



## snocrete

$35 - $100/hr around here. Hope that helps.


----------



## adan

Atleast $55/hour to cover costs


----------



## DJ Contracting

Dude they just closed a thread about what a sub should get paid because of all the arguing, do some calling around your area for a better idea, your going to get all kinds of figures on here, good luck.


----------



## nickacf7

Yeah I'll have to do that. 

Can I delete the thread or does an administrator have to do it?


----------



## DJ Contracting

Administrator has to


----------



## nekos

Just add up

Insurance per year.
Gas, How much to fill up X how many storms per year.
Average repair cost per year.
Truck.
Plow.
General maintenance on both truck and plow.
Misc.

Then divide it all by how much you are getting paid per hour. This will tell you exactly how many hours you will have to work for free before you make one penny.


----------



## nekos

nickacf7;1125832 said:


> Yeah I'll have to do that.
> 
> Can I delete the thread or does an administrator have to do it?


Why delete the thread ? Sub contractors have every right to talk on these forums. There is nothing wrong with asking how much you should get. It's a valid question that i and many others had to learn the hard way. Hopefully the new guys will see threads like this and can learn from the mistakes i and others have already made.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing

I agree. A lot of new guys wanting to sub don't realize the total expenses/overhead of what they are doing. Subcontractors need to operate as a business themselves, taking into consideration expenses like Nekos pointed out above and then charging over and above that for actual money earned when the dust settles.

The sub needs to figure out what their expenses might be, although this will vary from rig to rig. Then they themselves personally need to figure out their time and charge what they think is fair exchange rate.

If your overhead is X amount and you want to make $30/hr after expenses, then charge accordingly.


----------



## DJ Contracting

I agree also that a new guy should understand how to figure his cost, however when people chime in saying you should get at least this much or I won't start my truck starts all the arguing. Give them a formula and let them figure it out. What you get paid in your area may not work in another, we know it changes from state to state county to county city to city. Good luck and hope it works out for you.


----------



## PhilFromErie

In Erie if you get 40$ a hour with a one ton and a V your doin well for this area, I'd say you should be getting as much as you can and if it aint enough to make any money dont do it.


----------



## F350Superduty

There are several places in the west cleveland area hiring for $55 an hour.


----------



## Wayne Volz

*Know your cost.*



nickacf7;1122453 said:


> What should I be getting paid per hour as a subcontractor? The truck I run is an 05 ford f350 with one year old 8'2" boss v blade. Also thinking about getting a back blade, what would that add to the rate. Any ideas?


Know your costs per hour for your company based on your overhead and expenses. If you
want something simple to use to do that, we have a CD called "Know why you charge what you charge" and a Bidding manual that will calculate your break-even point for your company based on your overhead and expenses. Then you ad any margin the market will bear above and beyond those costs.

Call us or go on-line to check it out. The school of hard knocks is a great teacher but why put yourself through it? We make it simple. Good luck.


----------



## slave2lawns

I don't see why anyone would want to delete a thread. There's nothing wrong with sharing info for people who might need it. I remember when i was in the wireless business, we would go to seminars and no one would want to the other. Like talking to someone else in the industry is a bad thing. Funny how some people get threatened by someone else in the industry.


----------



## DJ Contracting

slave2lawns;1134092 said:


> I don't see why anyone would want to delete a thread. There's nothing wrong with sharing info for people who might need it. I remember when i was in the wireless business, we would go to seminars and no one would want to the other. Like talking to someone else in the industry is a bad thing. Funny how some people get threatened by someone else in the industry.


I remember when i was in the wireless business, we would go to seminars and no one would want to the other ?? 

Funny how some people get threatened by someone else in the industry. Not threatened here I'm not a sub.


----------



## qualitycut

The company I sub pays me per lot and trys to pay me 60 per hr I make more than that as I can get them done quicker.


----------



## ace99

*I saw another thread where some guys were paying their subs $35 and hour and calling it generous. Then they got pissed off when people tried to call them out on it. I don't care what part of the country your from, if a sub is running their truck constantly for every hour paid, $35 will barely cover their expenses. $65 is a fair rate. If you can't get that from your local cheapskates, go off on your own and hustle accounts. In the end those guys will be wishing they paid you what was fair. * [/B]


----------



## s. donato

I guess getting 75$ from one of the guys I work for is good. ;-)


----------



## bristolturf

like the others said, just determine your costs first of all. Add up all yor fixed expenses for your winter months seeing as your in michigan proabably november through march is your winter, similar to WI. Then just kinda figure out how many hours you anticipate working. If you have about 20 storms a year and average about 5 hours per storm that means you will work for 100 hours. Divide your total expenses for the season by 100. So if you had 4k in expenses divided by 100 hours of work is 40$/hour which is your break even cost. Which means at a fair markup of 60-70% you should be getting 65-70/hour. We are more then willing to lower our price if we are subbing. Usually we try not to dip below the 40% markup on subcontracted stuff, so if we are subbed for $55/hour we are pretty happy. 

Call around like the others said and just ask.


----------



## DesMoines2500

$65/hr here. Anything under $60 is going to be borderline losing money for us.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

I pay my subs $50 an hour.

I have been thinking about going to a straight rate for each site plowed.

For example:
Site A - 3 inch storm, I pay $90 
Site B - 3 inch storm, I pay $60

Site A - 6 inch storm, I pay $120
Site B- 6 inch storm, I pay $90

Each site is different. I would just factor in the time I know it takes to plow. 

It would also give each a sub a $10 dollar raise overall.

I figure this would take away the "let's take our time factor and boost the hours a bit"

Anyone else go this route?


----------



## dieselss

MSsnowplowing;1647259 said:


> I pay my subs $50 an hour.
> 
> I have been thinking about going to a straight rate for each site plowed.
> 
> For example:
> Site A - 3 inch storm, I pay $90
> Site B - 3 inch storm, I pay $60
> 
> Site A - 6 inch storm, I pay $120
> Site B- 6 inch storm, I pay $90
> 
> Each site is different. I would just factor in the time I know it takes to plow.
> 
> It would also give each a sub a $10 dollar raise overall.
> 
> I figure this would take away the "let's take our time factor and boost the hours a bit"
> 
> Anyone else go this route?


no,,,the flate rate of pay.....to me don't seem quite right
the 3" rate ill just leave alone but the 6" storm.....we need to talk
A) how are you going to get an accurate measurement of this??
B) what if I had to plow that lot 3 times in a night?? and it only was in your 6" range??? 
what are the lot triggers? 1,2,3, or zero tolerance
as a sub,,,,knowing that that lot is only gunna pay 90.00 at 3" and its only 2" what do you think im gunna do,,say its 3 and get the money 
IMO a flat rate is just asking for trouble


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;1647312 said:


> no,,,the flate rate of pay.....to me don't seem quite right
> the 3" rate ill just leave alone but the 6" storm.....we need to talk
> A) how are you going to get an accurate measurement of this??
> B) what if I had to plow that lot 3 times in a night?? and it only was in your 6" range???
> what are the lot triggers? 1,2,3, or zero tolerance
> as a sub,,,,knowing that that lot is only gunna pay 90.00 at 3" and its only 2" what do you think im gunna do,,say its 3 and get the money
> IMO a flat rate is just asking for trouble


by the hour not every snow is the same 3 inches of heavy wet snow is harder to push than 6 inches of fluff


----------



## dieselss

Yea good point I didn't even think of that


----------



## Mackman

I do roads. The guy uses all subs. 85/hr for a plow and 100 for spreader. in SE PA


----------



## MSsnowplowing

rjigto4oje;1647316 said:


> by the hour not every snow is the same 3 inches of heavy wet snow is harder to push than 6 inches of fluff


I agree with you on that. Heavy can be harder than light and can take more time to push depending on the place.

Small to medium lots takes me the same amount of time whether it is heavy or light -(keeping on top of the storm, waiting till the very end and then trying to plow, that well take you a whole lot longer.)

I have never waited till a storm end to plow, we are out and plowing at the 2 inch mark and don't stop till the storm ends.
We were out plowing when the state shut down and stopped plowing themselves during Nemo.

I find It is the larger lots that you run into the more time factor and even then it only increases plow time a bit more if you cut the lot into half or quarters while plowing.

But the worst to plow is the 3 inch turning to slush.

I HATE SLUSH.

I would rather plow 6 inches of heavy snow than 3 inches of slushy snow. 
I find it takes longer and I can never get a clean cut lot with slush, drives me crazy.

I was thinking of a invention, a large rubber insert to fit over the plow and make it act like a giant squeegee for slush.

It would save on wear and tear for your blade and do a clean cut job. 

Anyone interested in something like that? Should I market it?

Or is it already out there?


----------



## rjigto4oje

MSsnowplowing;1647460 said:


> I agree with you on that. Heavy can be harder than light and can take more time to push depending on the place.
> 
> Small to medium lots takes me the same amount of time whether it is heavy or light -(keeping on top of the storm, waiting till the very end and then trying to plow, that well take you a whole lot longer.)
> 
> I have never waited till a storm end to plow, we are out and plowing at the 2 inch mark and don't stop till the storm ends.
> We were out plowing when the state shut down and stopped plowing themselves during Nemo.
> 
> I find It is the larger lots that you run into the more time factor and even then it only increases plow time a bit more if you cut the lot into half or quarters while plowing.
> 
> But the worst to plow is the 3 inch turning to slush.
> 
> I HATE SLUSH.
> 
> I would rather plow 6 inches of heavy snow than 3 inches of slushy snow.
> I find it takes longer and I can never get a clean cut lot with slush, drives me crazy.
> 
> I was thinking of a invention, a large rubber insert to fit over the plow and make it act like a giant squeegee for slush.
> 
> It would save on wear and tear for your blade and do a clean cut job.
> 
> Anyone interested in something like that? Should I market it?
> 
> Or is it already out there?


I couldn't agree more do it right the first time And every time keeping up with it is less harder on your equipment


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

I get paid $80 an hour here.


----------



## Diesel Dan

I charge $75/hr. Clock starts when blade drops at first site and stops when I'm done with the last one. 8.2 Vplow.

"Going rate" here is $60 for a v, generally guys are uninsured.


----------



## jonniesmooth

MSsnowplowing;1647259 said:


> I pay my subs $50 an hour.
> 
> I have been thinking about going to a straight rate for each site plowed.
> 
> For example:
> Site A - 3 inch storm, I pay $90
> Site B - 3 inch storm, I pay $60
> 
> Site A - 6 inch storm, I pay $120
> Site B- 6 inch storm, I pay $90
> 
> Each site is different. I would just factor in the time I know it takes to plow.
> 
> It would also give each a sub a $10 dollar raise overall.
> 
> I figure this would take away the "let's take our time factor and boost the hours a bit"
> 
> Anyone else go this route?


I pay 50% of what I can bill off their work.


----------

